# A-Cut-Above/Rebelstar Kennels



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Any opinions on this breeder? Beautiful reds and apricots. She shows her dogs. Does all health testing and gives a guarantee. Things look good from the website. Just wanted to know if anyone had personal, firsthand experience that might give me some more insight.

Thanks!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No personal experience. I did look at the site and she's an AKC Breeder of Merit. My search function on this site keeps disappearing, but I found one poster who had Rebelstar on a short list. Hopefully Arreau or NOLO will chime in because they are our red expert breeders. They just had a litter together! Naomi, Arreau's Lady Marmalade is the one Cherie kept.

Another suggestion I would make in your quest, is to subscribe to Poodle Variety. I don't show, but have learned a lot about the show world from reading it. It may open other networks and you can name drop with your new contacts I confess I also get it for the pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you considered NOLA? She is in New Orleans and is a truly wonderful mentor. She gives of herself like nobody's business and is very involved with the show world, bringing a number of her dogs to their Championship as a breeder/owner/handler. I do know she would want you involved and would want to get to know you. But, if it were me looking, in the Southern US, she would be my first port of call.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I drooled over NOLA's picture of "Rex" GCH Harten's King of Carnaval in the October December 2015 issue.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Arreau. I've been in contact with Nola via email and she has been very helpful. I didn't get a chance to ask her about Rebelstar Kennels yet though--I posted on here first.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just read this on Rebelstar Kennels web site: "All puppies sold as pets are spayed/neutered before departing for their new homes and this IS included in the puppy’s price." So they spay and neuter very young puppies. I don't want to turn this thread into a discussion about the pros and cons of early spay/neuter, but let's just say that many breeders (and other poodle people) would strongly disagree with this practice. Personally, I do not agree with early spay/neuter. I would not buy a puppy from a breeder who did this and I certainly would not want to be mentored by them or co-own a dog with them.

This issue highlights how important it is for you to be sure that you are on board with the policies and opinions of any breeder that you want to work with. You need to have a lot of respect for the breeder that you are working with and fundamentally agree with her breeding program, her objectives and the kinds of decisions that she makes -- not just on the issue of early spay/neuter but many other issues as well.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

peppersb said:


> I just read this on Rebelstar Kennels web site: "All puppies sold as pets are spayed/neutered before departing for their new homes and this IS included in the puppy’s price." So they spay and neuter very young puppies. I don't want to turn this thread into a discussion about the pros and cons of early spay/neuter, but let's just say that many breeders (and other poodle people) would strongly disagree with this practice. Personally, I do not agree with early spay/neuter. I would not buy a puppy from a breeder who did this and I certainly would not want to be mentored by them or co-own a dog with them.
> 
> This issue highlights how important it is for you to be sure that you are on board with the policies and opinions of any breeder that you want to work with. You need to have a lot of respect for the breeder that you are working with and fundamentally agree with her breeding program, her objectives and the kinds of decisions that she makes -- not just on the issue of early spay/neuter but many other issues as well.



I too am opposed to early spay/neuter and have done quite a bit of research on the subject, so I know what you are talking about. But, I figured a show pup wouldn't be altered, so it wouldn't affect the pup I got.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RylieJames said:


> I too am opposed to early spay/neuter and have done quite a bit of research on the subject, so I know what you are talking about. But, I figured a show pup wouldn't be altered, so it wouldn't affect the pup I got.


But it may one day affect any puppies you whelp and rear.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> But it may one day affect any puppies you whelp and rear.


I would not engage in that practice though. So, I don't understand what you mean by it affecting me in the future.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you co-owned with a breeder who engages in this practice, you may have no choice but to do it.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you co-owned with a breeder who engages in this practice, you may have no choice but to do it.


Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this. If I were to co-own a dog, the same breeder would then own any pups and be able to dictate what happens with them too?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RylieJames said:


> Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this. If I were to co-own a dog, the same breeder would then own any pups and be able to dictate what happens with them too?


In some cases yes. In others no. The yes scenario usually means the breeder would share show costs, health testing costs and litter costs and profits of litters. They would choose or play a role in choosing stud dogs for litters and would help market the pups.

In the no scenario you would champion the pup you get on your dime. Pay for all health testing. Then breeder would sign off and you'd be on your own.

There are MANY different co-own situations and every breeder has their own reasons for doing things the way they do. Myself, I stay on all co-owned dogs because I want and need them in my own breeding program.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> In some cases yes. In others no. The yes scenario usually means the breeder would share show costs, health testing costs and litter costs and profits of litters. They would choose or play a role in choosing stud dogs for litters and would help market the pups.
> 
> In the no scenario you would champion the pup you get on your dime. Pay for all health testing. Then breeder would sign off and you'd be on your own.
> 
> There are MANY different co-own situations and every breeder has their own reasons for doing things the way they do. Myself, I stay on all co-owned dogs because I want and need them in my own breeding program.


Thank your for the explanation.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

RylieJames said:


> Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this. If I were to co-own a dog, the same breeder would then own any pups and be able to dictate what happens with them too?


It would depend on the agreement that you have with your co-owner. But if you can find a good breeder who breeds good dogs and is willing to let you co-own one of them, then you can bet that she (or he) is going to want a fair amount of control over breeding decisions and over how the pups are marketed and sold. 

Basically the arrangement will work best for both parties if you are starting out with a lot of respect for the breeder and for her policies. The idea is that she is going to mentor you, so naturally, she will teach you how she does it. So I would look for a breeder who has a breeding program that you think is fabulous in every way -- a breeder that you _want_ to learn from.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Peppersb, something inherent in the equation of responsible, good, great breeders that you all recognize and maybe sometimes we outsiders do not fully appreciate is your profound respect for the dogs themselves and all they bring to the equation. It's not just putting together a couple of opposite gender dogs, even if excellent in quality. There is more to it.

Also, what those who succeed in breeding successfully and well seem to me to minimize is the exceptional amount of time, care, and money you put into campaigning your dogs, preparing them, caring for your fellow dog club members and their dogs, volunteering your time for clubs, shows, and breed rescue, and for always and forever being there for every single puppy you have ever produced, and for those puppies' offspring. It is a heavy burden so many of you carry gracefully, yet perhaps for those outside looking in might not grasp. I am lucky, having witnessed a lot of this in my last breed.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Let me just say that my first poodle was from her, and I will NEVER go back to her again!!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

RylieJames said:


> Any opinions on this breeder? Beautiful reds and apricots. She shows her dogs. Does all health testing and gives a guarantee. Things look good from the website. Just wanted to know if anyone had personal, firsthand experience that might give me some more insight.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, my dog is from there and they were quite reputable. She bred one of the few Champion females in red . Her Reds Standards are gorgeous. Sadly the owner passed some years ago, and her Kennel no longer exists. I'm in touch with others who own several of her dogs they are great. Beautiful intelligent and healthy!


----------

